# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Park and Fly? $$$

## Markospoon

I always catch a taxi to and from the airport. 
One time my friend asked 

"Why don't you drive and park at the airport, it's only $10.00 a day" 
Well, i told him, I stay for 9-10 days, that's 90-100 bucks. 
Plus all the traffic and gas. 
Nope, i like to kick back and leave the driving to the late night taxi dudes.

Oh, he said. I see.  :EEK!:

----------


## Kristine

The "park and fly" at the hotel usually works out perfect for us. Living in the midwest the weather can be very unpredictable.  The night before we drive an hour to the hotel pay a small charge of $80 for the nights stay and they allow us to park our vehicle on their lot for a total $20 for 21 days.  They shuttle us bright and early the next morn to the airport, only a 10 minute ride, and pick us up on our return.  Long term parking at the airport would cost us $12 a day.  So for us it is a win win situation.

----------


## Alisa

Marco, we usually park in long term parking in Indpls.  This yr rate went up to $12 day.  I went online and googled parking and found that there is a service(park ride fly) that provides you a list of hotels that you can park long term and the hotel the shuttles every 30min to the airport.  We paid $45 for 10 days, what a deal!

----------


## Alisa

Oh Kristine, I see you also live in Indiana.  We parked at a hotel 10 min from the airport and did not have to stay the night so even cheaper.  We drive from Pendleton so we still had to leave pretty early to get to the hotel for a transfer to the airport but at $45 it was well worth it!

----------


## Kevin, PA

I get family to drop off and pick up at the airport.

----------


## Kristine

Hey Alisa..neighbor  :Smile:   Excellent deal you have going. Ours works for us because we have all night to make it to Indy should the roads be treacherous...gotta be on that plane in the am  :Smile:   A 10 minute ride is much more bearable than an hour at 5am.  Plus the night we stay in Indy we take my guy's daughter out for her birthday din din (she lives in Indy).  Hope you had a wonderful time on the island!

----------


## Ziggy

Try a park, stay and fly, paid $100 last year. Hotel bus drops you off and picks you up. Easy way to go for us.

----------


## Sadiekat

We do Park 'n FLy because it ALWAYS snows a ton, our flights are always at holy crap-o'clock.  Plus, once we're settled at the hotel, we hit the bar and start the vacay just a wee bit early!

----------


## Rumrunner

We've been doing the park & fly for years. The last few years we booked through Park, sleep, fly. I gave the last hotel a very positive report and the manager contacted me to thank me and said to contact him directly for any future stays. I did just that and booked one night before we leave for MBJ and one night on our return and got 18 days of free parking. They have a 24 hour airport shuttle and you get a very comfy  king sized bed, big flat screen TV, etc. Our vacation always starts the night before. But not too much partying because of the early departure. Really worth the $90 per night. That rate is lower than what Park, sleep, fly offers.

----------


## mr. biggz

same here.. park n fly out of ohara'. 100 bucks for the night, free shuttle bus, and 14 days of covered parking!! can't beat it!

----------


## mr. biggz

same here.. park n fly out of 'ohare. 100 bucks for the night, free shuttle bus, and 14 days of covered parking!! can't beat it!

----------


## LLAP

We live 3 1/2 - 4 hours from everywhere. We prefer nonstop so we fly out of Philly. Six am take off + 4 hour drive + 2 hours before boarding = Park & Fly  :Smile: 
 We have tried several over the years and found we prefer the Wyndham Garden overall. Not the cheapest but it is clean and has a restaurant and lounge.

----------


## Schuttzie

Mr. Biggz, we fly out of Ohare, too.  Which hotel do you use?  We're in Rockford and end up taking a bus in and back which costs us almost $100 for 4 people each way.

----------


## BikerMike

semi(and crew) park and Fly !

----------


## Rumrunner

We also fly out of O'Hare. We stay at the Quality Inn & Suites in Elk Grove Village, IL. 
Their number is (847) 593-8600.

----------


## Rumrunner

Oh, I forgot, if you're familiar with Elk Grove Village, the Quality Inn used to be the old Hampton Inn. It's on 100 Busse Rd.

----------


## Homebrewer

we're spoiled, we only have about a 5 mile cab ride to the airport in Milwaukee - we leave the house in shorts and sandals LOL

my brother lives even closer and would let us stay there and drive us but I feel like I'm imposing enough having them dogsit our 2 dobermans while we're gone

----------


## mr. biggz

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trave...-suites-hotel/

booked it thru http://www.parksleepfly.com/

10 mins. 2 the airport.. WITH covered parking.. a parking ramp next to thehotel

----------


## Patricia

When flying out of O'hare, we're partial to the Holiday Inn Select (Higgins Rd) in Rosemont  :Smile:

----------


## captaind

I don't know if this will help but we park at U Save in Orlando. It's a two hour drive from St. Augustine. $3.95 a day with a free shuttle of about two miles plus tip.

They will also wash the car for an additional fee.

They have locations at most big airports.

Very good service.

----------


## Ziggy

We also like the Holiday Inn Select (Higgins Rd) in Rosemont, nice place and great service.

----------


## Cands

We also stay at the Holiday Inn on Higgins Rd (the one with Harry Carrys (sp?) restaurant). Very nice hotel but we can never seem to get the shuttle going back once we return from Negril! We call and can't get through or busy signal every time we try to call. We usually end up getting a taxi to take us back to pick up our vehicle. Kinda annoying.....

----------


## Rambo

we also Park and Flew alway out of OHare it seems like many places in the OHare area do it, and not all advertise.....

check out Google            http://tinyurl.com/8y9ns96

----------


## Schuttzie

You Ohare peeps are great with the information!  I'll check some us these out.  I'm sure it must beat the $200 for the four of us round trip bus fare.  Thank you, everyone!

----------


## Prism

We just did the Stay and Park from the Hampton Inn 5 min from Ohare. Under $100.00 and the hotel is beautiful with a pool and breakfast. I will never use the airport parking again. Pick up from the hotel leaving was  not even 5 minutes, and from the airport on our return we called after clearing customs walked out the door and there they were. It was amazing. The driver also took us straight to our car in the parking lot.

----------


## RockRobster

In STL, try the Renaissance Hotel. Directly across from airport(3min ride), gated parking and last time we did it the price was $80/night and that included 8 nights parking. We only do it if the weather is bad because we are 30 minutes from the airport. But, our road crews don't know what salt is or how to use it, so we don't take a chance if weather is bad. Friday was a good example. It would have taken about 2 to 3 hours to go that 30 minutes because of ice on the interstate. If, you didn;t run off the road or get hit by a trucker from Florida....

----------


## MoFromMonroe

We were just notified that our flight out of JFK (NY) is now flying earlier at 5:50 AM.  That's a good thing but we have to park stay and fly as we are 1-1/2 hrs from the airport.  Any recommendations where to stay for that airport. It looks like a 10 day trip will cost about $300 plus tax for everything on parksleepfly.com   Is this the best we can do?

----------


## RockRobster

I would think the airtrain would be your best bet...where are you coming from?

----------


## vikman

We have used the Holiday Inn Select as others have posted. Great price cheaper than a round trip limo, covered parking and no weather issues driving to the airport the morning of our flight. Have stayed there three times and never had an issue with the pick up back to the hotel. Staying again Feb. 20th for the 21st flight. Soon Come

----------


## MoFromMonroe

@rocklobster We are about 50 miles north of NYC so we don't have public transportation to the airport. We usually fly out of Newark and drive 1 hr 15 min and use park and fly. Continental airfares out of Newark were out of site so we have to book thru JFK using air caribbean. Longer travel time and much earlier flight. That's why I think we need a hotel. Otherwise would have to leave the house at 2am.

----------

